
Defense Industry: Keep Paying Us or the Economy Dies - raphar
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/10/defense-industry-cuts-economy/
======
raphar
When the author explains the defense industry point that:

"many of the nation’s best young people tend to avoid ‘old’ manufacturing
industries - including the aerospace sector "

he reinforces by adding:

defense firms now have to compete with Apple, Google, Facebook and anything Y
Combinator funds for bright tech engineers.

Y combinator is now more ubiquitous than I though!

NEXT STEP: name converted into a verb (as ycombinated...)

